# Thanks for being such a great flatmate



## celtlen01

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to thank my Polish flatmate for being such a great flatmate.

I'd like to say something like, "Thanks for being such a great flatmate and, more importantly, a great friend. Hope you are able to live without me!!"

Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## falafel

You could say:

"Chcialbym Ci serdecznie podziekowac nie tylko za to ze jestes tak wspanialym wspollokatorem (for male) wspollokatorka (for female), ale przede wszystkim przyjacielem (m)  przyjaciolka (f). Mam nadzieje ze uda Ci sie zyc beze mnie!, Bedzie mi Ciebie brak"

Hope it helps!


----------



## jazyk

> Bedzie mi Ciebie brak


He didn't say that , but it looks nice after that_ Hope you are able to live without me_.


----------



## celtlen01

falafel said:


> Bedzie mi Ciebie brak



What does it mean? And the _Hope you can live without me _part was supposed to be a joke!!


----------



## falafel

I thought that it would be a joke too, but you asked for translation so you got it ! ;-)

Bedzie mi Ciebie brak means more or less "you will be missed", it a less strong version of "bede za Toba tesknil" - I will miss you

It must have been a really great flatmate!


----------



## Thomas1

celtlen01 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd like to thank my Polish flatmate for being such a great flatmate.
> 
> I'd like to say something like, "Thanks for being such a great flatmate and, more importantly, a great friend. Hope you are able to live without me!!"
> 
> Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


I am adding my suggestion for the last sentence: 
Mam nadzieję, że przeżyjesz beze mnie! 

Tom


----------



## arturolczykowski

>Chcialbym Ci serdecznie podziekowac nie tylko za to ze jestes tak wspanialym wspollokatorem

"Chcialbym ci serdecznie podziekowac"  is, imho, too formal and "high-flown" for  informal "thanks".... "Wielkie dzieki" or something similar would be a better choice. Moreover, I wouldn't translate "being" as "jestes" but rather as "bycie", he/she probably isn't a flatmate any more... ... 


Just my thoughts...

artur


----------



## Thomas1

You could argue from a technical point of view that they still are, but  since reality often appears to be different from theory I would draw your attention to the fact that the person in question *is* still a great friend.  

Tom


----------

